# Painting bathroom window in shower



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Not an expert here, but I have a similar situation I am researching and I will share what I've found.

1) A window in a shower is seldom a good idea.

2) A window in a shower low enough for the water to hit it directly is a worse idea.

3) A window with wood trim low enough for the water to hit it directly is asking for rot, mold and a whole lotta trouble down the road. Not only to the window itself, but down into the wall etc. What you are seeing is the rot and water damage to the sill due to extended contact with water. What you are not seeing is similar damage _inside_ the wall when the water leaks through the sill or around the window.

My guess is the experts here are gonna tell you to get rid of it. Best thing - pull out the window and replace it with uninterrupted wall.
Second best, if you gotta have a window, replace it with vinyl, put it high enough where the water doesn't hit it and be religious about keeping it properly sealed and caulked.

If I were in your shoes, I would put a shower curtain over that wall to keep more water damage from happening until I could come up with a permanent solution.

.


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

Mabybe the previous home owners just slapped a coat of paint on it to make it look nice without doing the proper prep work. Notice the bottom portion of the window has the most damage. That's because that is where the mositure settles and has time to pentrate cracks, seams and chips. Need to make as moisture resistance as possible. I would scrap and sand as much as possible Specially from the sill and from those joints in your second pic. Then I would seal everthing with a good grade sealer. I would suggest kilz mildew resistence primer. Maybe two coats on the lower half. Then use a paintable caulk and caulk all seams and joints. Caulk around where the trim meets the wall. The idea here is to seal everything up. A gloss paint it gonig to be the most moisture resistance, semi will still be fine. Use an arcrilyic base paint. Also make sure to window is properly insulated.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

To add to your comment
2.) Use exterior grade paint to paint everything over

Never usr exterior paint on the interior.


----------



## NAV (Jun 2, 2009)

If you have water that sits on the window sill exterior grade paints will not work. you need an immersion grade material.

Or, you can just repaint the window every year (or even twice a year) when the material fails.

you can try Tile-Doc (sold at home depot and Sherwin Williams). that will last longer than any latex.


----------



## HandyFrank (Jan 8, 2010)

Definitely get some more durable paint. Oil based paint is ideal if you can get it, or else you can get a paint at home depot that is formulated for moist areas. I painted the ceiling of my bathroom with it and it is holding up well. I added a small window to my bathroom a few months back but it is small, and is high up on the shower wall so minimal water hits it. I never understood why people install a full sized window that low in the shower since it is bound to get wet and cause issues.

Look for an oil based paint, or one on the shelf that has more durability to moisture. I know Home Depot has one.


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

You'll never be able to keep paint on that window. Remove the window. Something like that should never be done.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

You could replace the wood with synthetic wood that should last longer.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Personally--I've always liked a window in the bath/shower area if it is on an outside wall for sure. Just me. I lived in a house that had one very similar to the picture and it a constant problem with keeping it up. The best success I had was when I found out about Industrial Epoxy Paints, stripped the window down as best I could and used the Epoxy paint. I now have one bath with a full-length window, but not directly in the shower, and it has held up rather well. The best scenario I have seen was in my daughter's house: A vinyl clad "canopy" window, which swings upwards to the outside, and the bath/shower area is finished in Corian with the interior window sill sloping downwards. I'm betting this unit will be in there for a long time. Thanks, David


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You've got some serious mildew and algae issue with that thing. If you can fix them, prime and paint it, plan on it as a repetitive process. I would find a woman that sews to fashion a shower curtain window treatment to see if you can keep some of the water off of it though. 

Bet you a dollar you have water seeping down into the walls though. I would yank the thing, take a look and repair any water damaged framing.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

sdsester said:


> I would find a woman that sews to fashion a shower curtain window treatment to see if you can keep some of the water off of it though.


No sewing necessary. A tension shower rod so you don't have to put any holes in your shower, a plastic shower curtain, and a pair of scissors to cut it to whatever size or shape you want. 

.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

jaros bros. said:


> You'll never be able to keep paint on that window. Remove the window. Something like that should never be done.


I have to agree. Oil would be better than latex but will still keep peeling and the wood will eventually need to be replaced.


----------

